# Aggressive towards other dogs...?



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

There are so many variables here that it is hard to come to any conclusion about Kiki's behavior. Is Kiki intact or spayed and how old is she? Was the dog she had the scuffle with a male or a female and was that dog intact or neutered? 

Has Kiki had much socialization (actually meeting the other dogs) with other dogs and how has she behaved? At the time of the scuffle, Kiki was on leash and the other dog was not? Many dogs can be aggressive on leash but not off leash since they cannot flee they feel the need to fight.


----------



## itried (Jan 6, 2013)

Kiki has been spayed and she is 2 years old. I don't know the gender of the dog that she had a fight with, or if the other dog was neutered. And I've been trying to socialize her, but all she does is bark at other dogs, so it doesn't go well. At the time of the fight Kiki was on leash and the other dog wasn't.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

I don't know the answer, but what a beautiful face!


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Is she always on leash when she has these encounters with other dogs and are you saying she has had very few if any experiences actually meeting other dogs?


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Do you have any dog class going on in your area? If so I would sign up for an obedience class even if Kiki doesnt need the class she should be socialized with other dogs in a controlled area.


----------



## itried (Jan 6, 2013)

Selli-Belle said:


> Is she always on leash when she has these encounters with other dogs and are you saying she has had very few if any experiences actually meeting other dogs?


She's always been on leash with those encounters, and yes she's had few experiences meeting other dogs completely because she always starts barking which prompts the other owner to walk away...


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

kikisdeliveryservice said:


> She's always been on leash with those encounters, and yes she's had few experiences meeting other dogs completely because she always starts barking which prompts the other owner to walk away...


 Jack is very agressive to other dogs when he's on leash.But if he's not he isn't.Not saying you should try her off leash I just find it interesting.Thank you for starting this thread I will be watching for answers as this is a problem for me too.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Shortly after Joseph (a rescue) arrived I took him for a walk, we were told he was afraid of people, but I was no way prepared for what happened when he saw another dog. The instant he saw the other dog, he hit the end of the leash full force, leapt straight up in the air, growling, barking, lunging, crashing to the ground, repeatedly until I could drag him out of sight of the other dog. My heart sank thinking I had a badly damaged, not only 'afraid' of people but dog aggressive, as well, and for sure, it was going to mean the end of him. Very worried for him and about him, I had him assessed by a certified canine behaviorist, who said he is not truly aggressive - he is 'acting' aggressive out of fear, he was terrified of the world. She helped us to understand what was happening, why he was behaving that way, and how to help him. With her help and ongoing guidance for almost two years now, Joseph has become more confident with the world and has made some huge improvements in his behavior towards other dogs and people. 

Not all dogs react to this extreme, in fact most don't, but if your dog is displaying behaviors that make you uncomfortable or concerned or that twist your gut, seek out the professional to determine IF your dog has a 'problem' and what to do about it - especially if you think your dog is 'aggressive'. Odds are he/she is not truly aggressive, there are many reasons dogs react to other dogs when on leash (or off). It is important to get the right kind of help for your dog's problems from those who understand dog behavior and body language and how to work with dogs with behavior issues. That help can range anywhere from taking reward based classes to build your dog's confidence to a long term program of training and counter conditioning, but it can make a huge difference in your dog's life and your dog will thank you for it.


----------

